# Full Groupo weights for SRAM vs. Shimano



## gradosu (May 17, 2007)

I haven't been able to find comparisons about the weights of Rival, force, ultegra and dura ace groups. Also, what are your experiences with maintaining the SRAM systems yourselves? I'll be building this bike up myself and am curious about the ease of everything. Is it as easy as shimano stuff? Any links to weight comparisons or overall weight comparisons would be great help. THanks..


----------



## ss34x18 (Jul 29, 2007)

http://www.wrenchscience.com/


----------

